# It brought tears to my eyes :)



## Salvation289 (Jul 23, 2012)

Gracie my 2 year old German Shepherd was overwhelmed with joy when we picked her brother up from the vet today! She has two brothers, which are both cats. She tends to love them more than they love her lol, she loves to pick on them. OJ which was the kitty that got declawed two days ago came home with a cone on his head, he's out of it and sore. So he's been sleeping in my arms most of his time back home. She keeps smelling him and nudging at him like, "why aren't you playing with me, I've missed you." He looks up at her with the most pitiful look on his face and meows at her. She looks up at me and then back down at him and she lays her head on the pillow he's laying on. She licks his little paws ever so gently a few times and then just lays there with us on the couch. It was so precious I had to share! 

Gracie has had a rough start in life, and she gets a lot of "crap" for it. So to see her be a gentle giant melts my heart. <3


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

How sweet!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

So sweet it makes my teeth hurt!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

why'd you declaw your cat? cats are made of claws teeth and fur. it is essential that your cat stays indoors. and take care of it when it needs to use the litter. i'm sure the vet told you <3


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Zeeva said:


> why'd you declaw your cat? cats are made of claws teeth and fur. it is essential that your cat stays indoors. and take care of it when it needs to use the litter. i'm sure the vet told you <3


really?? :rolleyes2:


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Jag said:


> really?? :rolleyes2:


DECLAWING: What You Need to Know


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm sorry, but they didn't ask about declawing. What I feel about declawing is irrelevant. It's not my cat. I could be totally against spay/neuter because it causes pain and isn't "natural", etc. but that would be my opinion and everyone has their own. My main point being a new member posted a story about her GSD missing the cat. Negative responses about the cat being declawed is simply going to encourage the person to go somewhere else (or no-where else) or not ask any questions pertaining to the dog for fear of a negative (snarky) response. If they asked about declawing, that would be a different story. JMO.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Jag said:


> I'm sorry, but they didn't ask about declawing. What I feel about declawing is irrelevant. It's not my cat. I could be totally against spay/neuter because it causes pain and isn't "natural", etc. but that would be my opinion and everyone has their own. My main point being a new member posted a story about her GSD missing the cat. Negative responses about the cat being declawed is simply going to encourage the person to go somewhere else (or no-where else) or not ask any questions pertaining to the dog for fear of a negative (snarky) response. If they asked about declawing, that would be a different story. JMO.


I'm sorry to the OP. I was just being informative in case he/she has other cats. I have no intention to hurt or be negative :c Mods can delete my posts if they wish. 

And thank you for your incite. I'll think twice about changing a topic on a thread next time I want to state my opinion


----------

